# Dichtung für Teichfilter



## JinRoh (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe den EuroBoxen Filter meiner Schwester vermacht bei ihren Teich klappt es super. Ich muss zugeben für meinen ist er zu klein gewesen und bin jetzt auf folgene Anleitung gestoßen "siehe unten" finde den Filter eigentlich sehr gut, jedenfallst suche ich die Gummidichtungen für die Rohrdurchführung hat jemand eine Ahnung wie die heißen oder wo man die bekommt?

http://www.heuft-plaidt.de/teichfilter.htm

mfg. Flo


----------



## lollo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dichtung für Teichfilter*

Hallo,

bekommst du in jedem Baumarkt, oder beim GWS Installateur, und das ist die Doppeldichtung (ca.2 €) für den Anschluß von HT Rohren an Gussleitungen.
Siehe auch hier.


----------



## JinRoh (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dichtung für Teichfilter*

Vielen Dank Lothar 

ist nicht so genau beschrieben leider in der Anleitung was es für eine Dichtung ist. Bei Ebay soll so eine Dichtung in 50mm 9,00 Euro kosten dann gehe ich lieber nachher mal nach Obi ^^.

Anstatt eine runde Regentonne wollte ich eine Eckige nehmen 

http://www.regenwasser.edingershops...kig-203-l-Graf-501205-Garantia::91102323.html

und ich wollte nur drei Tonnen machen 

1. auch mit Filterbürsten

2. auch Lavergestein + Luftströmer

3. Filtermatten

wären dann so um die 600l Filtervolumen müsste eigentlich für meinen Teichreichen oder? vor den Filter ist natür noch eine UVC mit 36Watt


----------



## matzeed7 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dichtung für Teichfilter*

habe folgende Dichtung verwendet!


----------



## JinRoh (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dichtung für Teichfilter*

habe mir Heute drei Tonnen gekauft dann war mir noch was eingefallen zu meiner Pumpe. Ich habe die Osaga 11000. In der ersten Tonne der Einlauf zum Boden der Tonne soll ich da lieber ein 50er Rohr nehmen oder doch ein 75er? Wiel der Schlauch von der Pumpe ein 1 1/4 Zoll (32mm) ist. Den rest der Rohre mache ich 75er wie in der Anleitung.


----------



## matzeed7 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dichtung für Teichfilter*

Also ich würde dir vorschlagen den Querschnitt doch ein wenig größer zu wählern, sicher ist sicher. Ich habe meine Löcher auch ein wenig tiefer(bezogen auf die Tonnenoberkante) gesetzt


----------



## Vampyr (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dichtung für Teichfilter*

du musst aufpassen, dass du bei den rechteckigen Tonnen das Rohr nicht über die Kante verlegst, sonst hast du schonmal ein Leck. Wichtig ist auch Sorgfalt beim Ausschneiden. Ich hab das damals mit der Stichsäge gemacht und mich etwas versägt. Das war ein Spass das dicht zu kriegen.


----------



## matzeed7 (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Dichtung für Teichfilter*

ja da kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## JinRoh (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Dichtung für Teichfilter*

So habe meinen Filter fertig naja fast habe heute die Matten und Bürsten bestellt. Matten 2 m² und 18 Filterbürsten und Lavagestein hole ich vom Baustoffhandel 140 Liter 8 Euro ^^. Ich habe die Rohre 66cm vom Bode her eingesetzt. Die Tonnen werden noch schön verkleidet das man sie nicht mehr sieht bzw so auffält. Zum Löcher ausschneiden habe ich einen Variablenlochschneider genommen und ging 1a.


----------



## matzeed7 (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Dichtung für Teichfilter*

Ich will ja net Klug*******rn, nur sehe ich eine Verbesserung in deinem Filter......
Die Farge ist, warum du dein Wasser so weit um deinen Teich pumpst und es dann durch die Schwerkraft nur so ein kleines Stück zurücklaufen lässt. Ich würde Dir vorschlagen, den Rücklauf, der ja durch die Schwerkraft funktioniert um den Teich zu legen und dann kannst du ja die gepumpte Strecke verkürzen, dass bringt sicher was, war zumindest bei mir so, da ja die Pumpe net so Ackern muss


----------



## matzeed7 (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Dichtung für Teichfilter*

cool das Wort Klug*******rn wird ja net angezeigt?


----------



## Vampyr (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Dichtung für Teichfilter*

klugschiedern, bei mir schreibt ers.

Zum Filter hab ich noch was anzumerken.
*Raus mit den Bürsten*

Die Dinger sind längst überholt, holen kaum was raus und machen ne riesensauerei beim Reinigen.
Ein Filter steht und fällt mit dem Vorfilter.
Bau/kauf dir nen Siebfilter ein oder wenn dus richtig machen willst, bau/kauf dir gleich nen Vließ-/Trommelfilter.


----------



## a2d2 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dichtung für Teichfilter*



matzeed7 schrieb:


> habe folgende Dichtung verwendet!




wo krieg Ich solche Dichtungen her, haben sich durch Frost zersetzt....
Baumarkt oder Spezialversender. Hab nen Selbstbau Tonnenfilter, seit 6 Jahren und der leckt diesmal, denn eine Dichtung ist hin...meine "grauen Zellen" haben keinen Schimmer mehr, wo die mal herkamen....

bitte, um kurze Info, wenn jemand noch selbst baut....

Gruß von der Eider...
Werner


----------



## Joerg (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dichtung für Teichfilter*

Hallo Werner,

:Willkommen2

die solltest du in jedem guten Baumarkt finden.

Hier bauen viele selbst und wenn du uns deinen Teich und den Filter mal etwas näher vorstellst können wir auch daran teilhaben.


----------

